# lump coal vs  wood



## ldrus (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe there is no such thing as a stupid question..only stupid answers
i am new to the barbque/smoke world  i have only been a griller(gas) since the start of my smoking i have only used  hardwood lump (Royal Oak) with the new arrival of my new smoking machine i am able to  use  logs to fuel the fire   i was in the process of seasoning the smoker and realized  that every time i added wood to it  it smoked pretty heavy for a while...what do i do when i have meat on and i need to add wood for the heat and not for the smoke ? im guessing  i need a second  burn pile  just to keep hot wood going????


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Sep 8, 2007)

Read this...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=633


----------



## adb551 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not saying that the post mentioned above is not true, but I can only speak to my own experience.

I use lump charcoal to get my fire going. I then add wood as needed, not only for smoke, but to keep the heat up.

I rarely add more charcoal, as I have found it fairly easy to adjust the flame(heat) with the dampers/vents.

If you were going to burn wood before you put it in the smoker, why would you not just add more charcoal? you can get good, adjustable heat from charcoal..why waste the wood?

Put the wood on, close the dampers for a short while, and go.go.go.

I am standing by to hear how everyone else feels about this.


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 13, 2007)

Back in my wood burner days (before I left it with my father because mesquite doesn't grow on trees up here), I used wood exclusively.  This was on a 50" Texas Tanks off-set.  Start the fire, burn it down, get the pit temp steady with the dampers and add the meat.  Add splits as needed to keep the temps steady.  If the wood is seasoned, you shouldn't have any problems.  Green or unseasoned woods burn badly and give very harsh smoke.  Just my .02


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 13, 2007)

i use charcoal (kingsford briquettes) to get my fire going. after that it is wood only. need more heat? i add a log (or split). use seasoned wood, and it doesn't really smoke too long (the yucky kind). you can also lay a piece of wood on top of the firebox (i assume you have an offset) and let it preheat for a bit. i lay one on there, and when it starts smoking just a bit i put it in the firebox. i keep my fire going in the firebox too. smoldering wood puts off the yucky white smoke. burning wood put off the thin blue. that is in my experience.


----------

